# Keyboard shortcuts in Quark



## Pippi (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi!

Does anybody know if it's possible to customize keyboard shortcuts in Quark? I used to work happily in QuarkXPress 4.1 in OS 9.2.2 for years and now after switching to 6.5 in OS X find some important shortcuts missing.

Any ideas?


----------



## tclogin (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know that you can customize the keyboard commands for quark 6.x in OS X, but I do know you can access a list of quark's built in keyboard commands using the quark help menu - in the help window, under 'contents' you will find 'keyboard commands' and yes, it seems that some have changed from what they were in Classic versions of quark.


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 31, 2005)

You can use the Keyboard Shortcuts section of the Universal Access (I think, maybe Keyboards) System Preference Pane to assign whatever shortcuts you like to menu items.

Just remember any of the ones that say (for example) "Print" aren't P-r-i-n-t-.-.-., the ellipsis () is made with Option+;


----------



## simbalala (Oct 31, 2005)

This is where utilities like QuicKeys or KeyBoard Maestro are really handy. You can make the keys work the way you're used to them quickly with little hassle. I have both.

http://www.quickeys.com
http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/main/


----------

